# Ruffyruff's 29G & 20G



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

No pictures for the 20G because its becoming..... SOMETHING... wont tell you yet

But, heres a picture of my crowded 29G =)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh cool tank. I wish I could have salt.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

oh thank you... salt is cheap... you can get a bag of instant ocean for 30$ that can last you a long time if you have a nano

For some reason, my LFS sold me Tropic Marine (95$) and... hahaha i dont know if its better than instant ocean.. cuz my bro uses instant ocean and has no problem


----------



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

nicely stocked nano.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love those lil guys on the far left


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks... i'll see if i can get a pic of the big yellow... its about 4-5x its base and 24/7 open


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Blasted all my pieces of rock... 1 casualties... emerald crab.. totally forgot about it when I blasted his home... =( anyone can spare/sell me one ?

Check out the new arrangement =)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice tank 

What temperature does your biocube usually reach during the day?


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

hey brian,

for the last 2 hot days, it went up to 27 degrees hot.. the heater didnt turn on.. today since its a bit cooler, its at 26 degrees...

this worries me a bit in the summer.. i might have to leave a pack of ice all day to keep the water cooler...


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

56K BEWARE!!!! 20G Pictures !!! =)

More work will be done to this tank...

Frag rack
Add more sand to it
hopefully a bigger tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOoks wonderful!!! Great light!


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

well thank yoU! it cost me too much $$$.... wheres my tax refund!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice, I like the rock work


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW!

Looks great!

But I am sure you could add alot more corals yet...


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks to some of my friends... i have 99.99% filled up tank... i dont think I'll be getting anything more except for different colors of monti caps... and special corals that do not need intensive lighting.... 

I have vacuumed some of my evil friends (i dont really think they are evil since they are not the red flatworms.. but nonetheless.. i dont like them...

Enjoys the picture


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow looks pretty packed in there.
Once things start to fill out and grow it will look so natural.
Great little reef!

L J


----------

